# كيف تصمم محطة تنقية مياه تعمل بالتناضح العكسي ؟



## SENIOR (21 أكتوبر 2006)

كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال انه سميع مجيب

عيديتي هي تصميم محطات التناضح العكسي

كثر هم من يسألون عن طريقة تصميم محطة تنقية مياه ولكن من خلال جولاتي في منتداي الفاضل منتدى المهندسين العرب لم اجد اي جواب شافي اذ ان معظم من يتحدث لديه خبرة تشغيلية فقط:18: 
أود ان تكون على شكل حوار جاد لمن يريد التعلم حتى تعم الفائدة


سؤالي ما اول خطوه يجب اتخاذها لتصميم محطة تناضح عكسي ؟؟؟

لي عوده باذن الله بعد عيد الفطر 


في انتظار اجاباتكم ....دمتم بود:16:


----------



## فيصل التميمي (21 أكتوبر 2006)

يا اخي العزيز 
اول خطوه هي دراسة نوعية المياه المراد معالجتها وفحص خواصها الكيميائيه وفحصها من ناحية Micro Organism 

ثم اختيار اساليب المعالجه المناسبه 

اولا - اساليب المعالجه الاوليه مثل الفلتره الابتدائيه ثم


----------



## SENIOR (24 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي العزيز فيصل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وكل عام وانتم بخير

اول خطوه ذكرتها فعلا هي (تحليل الماء الخام ) بما في ذلك درجة الحموضة والتلوث البكتيري وكذلك نسبة السيلكا سأرفق لك مثالا لتحليل كيميائي للماء خام.....

يأتي بعد ذلك معرفة طلب الزبون لكمية الماء المنتج(م3في اليوم او في الساعة)(وحدة حجم على وحدة زمن).....في انتظار مشاركة الاخوان ان شا الله لأني احبذ النقاش على حشو الموضوع 

ماهي الخطوة التالية؟؟؟


----------



## فيصل التميمي (24 أكتوبر 2006)

*اسف على التاخير*

ثم اخي العزيز بعد ظهور نتائج الفحص نقوم بمقارنة العمليه المناسبه للمياه الموجوده اضافة الى اختيار الاضافات المحتمله


----------



## SENIOR (24 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ العزيز فيصل

اشكر لك اهتمامك بالموضوع

بعد اخذ نتائج العينة ومعرفة طلب الزبون للسعة نستخدم برامج تدعي (بروجكشين) هذه البرامج تقوم بتصميمها شركات الاغشية والتي بدورها تقوم باعطاءك افضل ترتيب للاغشية بحيث نضمن لها اطول عمر ممكن (المتوسط ثلاث سنوات) 

ندخل بيانات التحليل الكيميائي لبرنامج البروجكشين

مثال لشركة تصنيع اغشية
http://www.membranes.com/
وكيلها في السعودية الجفالي
اشكرك لردك السريع ولي عودة كل يوم ان شا الله

بحفظ الرحمن


----------



## SENIOR (24 أكتوبر 2006)

بامكانك تنزيل برنامج البروجكشين بعد ملأ البيانات على الرابط التالي
http://www.membranes.com/index.php?pagename=imsdesign


----------



## فيصل التميمي (25 أكتوبر 2006)

*الاخ الحبيب*

انا اولا اهنئك بالعيد السعيد تقبل الله منا ومنكم الطاعات 

ثم انت لا تعلم مقدار سعادتي لطرح هذا الموضوع 

على كل انا اظن والله تعالى اعلم ان الخطوه اللاحقه بعد اختيار عمليات المعالجه المناسبه وحساب كميات المواد الكيميائيه الواجب اضافتها 
نقوم بطرح مناقصه يتم من خلالها اعتماد افضل عرض مقدم من الشركات المعنيه


----------



## فيصل التميمي (25 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي انا اعمل مهندس انتاج في محطة معالجه بنظام ال R.o


----------



## مهندس 2006 (25 أكتوبر 2006)

أخوي هاك هالرابط ممكن يفيدك http://urila.tripod.com/Seawater.htm


----------



## فيصل التميمي (25 أكتوبر 2006)

و الله الواحد ما هو عارف كيف يوجهلكم الشكر 
وانا حقيقه اسال الله لكم المغفره والرحمه من الله 
البرنامج احلى هديه استلمتها من انسان اخي senior


----------



## SENIOR (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*عينة تحليل ماء*

الاخ فيصل التميمي والاخ مهندس2006

اشكر لكم تواصلكم .....كما اشكر لك اخي فيصل اطراءك

والله اني اعلم ان بعض الشركات بودها ان تدفع لي مبلغا على ان لا استمر بطرح هذا الموضوع

لكني ساستمر بفضل الله 


مرفق تحليل ماء (للاسف لم اسطع الحصول على تحليل ماء خام) المرفق لعينة ماءمنتج
المهم في الامر اخذ بيانات تحليل الماء وادخالها في برنامج البروجكشن
لبرامج البروجكشين معلومات مهمة غالبا من يسترسل في قراءة ال هيبلب سيصبح خبيرا لكن ليست جميع موديلات الاغشية هي دارجة او منتشرة......
سنأخذ مثال لانشاء محطة بسعة معينة

لي عودة باذن الله


دمتم بخير


----------



## SENIOR (26 أكتوبر 2006)

لي ملاحظة بعد ادخال بيانات التحليل نضغط على زر اوتو بلانس
لكي يتم وزن الكاتيونات والانيونات


----------



## فيصل التميمي (26 أكتوبر 2006)

كبير وصاحب واجب والله 

اتمنى ان يصبح كل المهندسين العرب مثلك 
وانا حاب اعرف انت من وين اذا كان ممكن 

الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## فيصل التميمي (26 أكتوبر 2006)

بس انا اكبر مشكله عندي في المصنع هي الفحص البكتيري


----------



## SENIOR (26 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ فيصل
سأحاول انزال سي دي كامل عن الفحص المخبري

اعتذر عن التأخر في الرد

تقبل احترامي


----------



## SENIOR (29 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

1- سعة مضخة الفلتر ينبغي ان تساوي سعة مضخة الضغط العالي وتكون حسب الريكفري
يعني لو الريكفري تبع المحطة 75% ستكون سعة المضخة = سعة المحطة تقسم 0.75

اما بالنسبة لارتفاع او discharge pressure فلا تقل عن 28مترولا تزيد عن 45متر

طبعا تحدد نسبة الريكفري recovery بناء على جودة الماء فان كانت جودة الماء عالية تقترب للرقم واحد وان كانت جودة الماء متدنية نقترب للرقم صفر ....

وكل هذا يحدد من برنامج البروجكشين الذي يبين لك ان كنت خارج حدود التصميم 


اما بالنسبة لسعة مضخة الغسيل العكسي فانها ترجع الى متطلبات الفلتر الرملي وتصميمه


لي عودة عما قريب باذن الله


----------



## الحميدي (30 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ المجتهد Senior 
حملت برنامج البروجكشين وعند فتحه طلب مني كلمة المرور 
كيف يمكنني الحصول عليها 
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## SENIOR (31 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ الفاضل الحميدي
عند تحميلي للبرنامج وتثبيته لم يطلب مني اي كلمة مرور

حاول تحميل البرنامج مره اخرى ....

في انتظار ردك 

ولك مني كل الود


----------



## الحميدي (1 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ المجتهد senior 
بارك الله فيك 
حملت البرنامج مرة أخرى واشتغل 
لله الحمد 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد عبد البصير (2 نوفمبر 2006)

الى الخوه الاعزاء ارجو قبول مشاركتى معكم فى هذا الموضوع الهام 
اولا : طبعا معرفة تحليل المادة الخام اولا 
ثانيا فى حالة ان الماخذ بير جوفى اعتقد انه مطلوب تحليل ميكربيولوجى للتربة لمعرفة ما اذاكانت بها بكتريا الحديدية ( هى نوع من البكتريا الارضية تتتغذى على الاكسجين الموجود فى الاملاح مثل مركبات الحديد مخلفة ورائها اكاسيد الحديد التى تصبح بدورها سهلة الذوبان فى المياه ومن ثم يرتفع نسبة الحديد فى المياه الجوفية المراد معالجها وهذا يفسر ظهور الحديد بعد فترة من استخدام البير 
ملحوظة : هذة المعلومة من كتاب امريكى صدر عام 1997 اسمه ( envirmental engineering for waetr and waste water treatment )


----------



## مهند الجبوري (6 نوفمبر 2006)

ادعوكم لزيارة موضوع الى من يهمه الامر بواسطة مهند الجبوري وان شاء الله بية الفايدة


----------



## فيصل التميمي (10 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## الحميدي (11 نوفمبر 2006)

أين أجد موضوع الى من يهمه الامر لمهند الجبوري


----------



## الحميدي (27 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ المجتهد senior 
مالك توقفت عن الأستمرار في مواضيع تحلية المياه 
نريد منك تفعل هذا الموضوع أكثر


----------



## chemical82 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

الى الاخوة جميعا
ممكن تزدونا بمعلومات عن فحوصات المياه مختبريا اي التجارب المتعلقة بفحص الماء من ناحية ph ,العسرة نسبة الكالسيوم (تركيزها) وغيرها من الامور وكيفة اجراءها او اي موقع يدل على ذلك او كتاب 
واكون لكم شاكرا


----------



## فيصل التميمي (9 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 

الاخ الحبيب 
لقد اشتقنا الى معلوماتك القيمه 

اسال الله لك التوفيق


----------



## م/خالد (26 نوفمبر 2007)

للرفع للفائدة العامة


----------



## رائد الزبيدي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوريين اخوان على المعلومات


----------



## الإسكندرانى جدا (15 يوليو 2010)

_جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على ماتقدمونه من خدمةالعلم و المتعلمين._


----------



## رامي الزيني (20 يوليو 2010)

متابع باهتمام


----------

